# How many Roamio Plus/Pro will upgrade to a 6 tuner Bolt



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I want to find out how many people will upgrade their Roamio Plus/Pro to a new 6 tuner Bolt if the All in price is under $1100 (Roamio Plus are going on E-Bay now for close to $900), five options to consider. Assume that the curved case uses the small hard drive now used the 4 tuner Bolt.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

With the ridiculous All In price - no way. And I refuse to pay recurring charges for service as well, so no for me unless All In prices go down to reasonable levels. Just not enough compelling reasons for the price especially if SkipMode does get extended to all markets for series 5 units. Also the hardware is not all better than Roamio even if/when 6 tuner Bolt is available - the built in Stream is a significant downgrade.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

When Bolt came out as an upgrade to the Roamio basic it offered a few significant additional features differentiating it from the older model.

Plex with full HD video
Quickstream
Skip mode

A faster interface and the promise of built in stream capabilities.

Since its release, the first one has been rendered moot by an update that pretty much destroyed plex usability due to instability. The second and third were added to the Roamio and the stream capabilities have yet to be activated OOH.

So what features does Bolt currently offer that would entice ANYONE to buy one that already owns a Roamio?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jcthorne said:


> So what features does Bolt currently offer that would entice ANYONE to buy one that already owns a Roamio?


Some people like white.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 13, 2000)

My All-In Romaio Plus (4TB) is hooked up to a 1080p plasma, so I might just leave it alone. More than likely I'll replace the Bolt (2TB) hooked up to the 4k set in the living room with a Bolt Pro. If 6 tuners and whatever storage turns out to be enough, I might ditch both units to save $10/mo on the second cablecard, replacing the Romaio with a Mini.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Being OTA only I don't have Roamio Plus/Pro. But if a new unit somehow had 6 OTA tuners and they could tune both existing ATSC 1.0 broadcasts and future ATSC 3.0 broadcasts I would consider buying one. Certainly don't need another DVR given I have a Bolt & Roamio I am using now and have a Premiere, TiVo HD, & Series 3 unplugged that I could also use.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jcthorne said:


> So what features does Bolt currently offer that would entice ANYONE to buy one that already owns a Roamio?


 4K, I suppose (though that's irrelevant to me).


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a Basic that I might consider upgrading to a Bolt Pro if the pricing comes down.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've upgraded my Roamio Pro to two Bolts. I will most likely upgrade from those two Bolts, to one, six tuner Bolt.


----------



## ml2014 (Dec 28, 2015)

For THAT price, no.
Plus do we know it's even coming out?
Better off renting a DVR from the cable company for those extra tuners needed. Or if OTA a Tablo or Channelmaster.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't have a 4K TV so there is very little incentive for me to upgrade unless there is some new killer feature we haven't thought of yet.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ml2014 said:


> For THAT price, no.
> Plus do we know it's even coming out?
> Better off renting a DVR from the cable company for those extra tuners needed. Or if OTA a Tablo or Channelmaster.


Renting a DVR from the cable company would cost me around $240 a year. The Bolt plus cable card is only around $300 (based on the recent BestBuy deal). The Bolt is a much better deal for only an extra $60 for that first year.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I don't have a 4K TV so there is very little incentive for me to upgrade unless there is some new killer feature we haven't thought of yet.


UHD HDR is killer. But will the TiVo pass the HDR info?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> UHD HDR is killer. But will the TiVo pass the HDR info?


That's a subset of HDMI 2.0 right? I don't think we know the full capabilities of the TiVo chipset yet to know if HDR is even possible.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> That's a subset of HDMI 2.0 right? I don't think we know the full capabilities of the TiVo chipset yet to know if HDR is even possible.


Yes. I wish TiVo would hurry up and implement UHD from Amazon. Since Amazon has HDR content. And Netflix is supposed to be offering HDR soon. At least then we would know if the Bolt will pass this info.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

4K will remain just about irrelevant to everyone unless and until service providers deliver several dedicated 4K channels for live sports events. I know not irrelevant to everyone, but I mean not enough viewers to be of much significance in the mainstream marketplace.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> 4K will remain just about irrelevant to everyone unless and until service providers deliver several dedicated 4K channels for live sports events. I know not irrelevant to everyone, but I mean not enough viewers to be of much significance in the mainstream marketplace.


DirecTV is supposed to start broadcasting 4K channels this year. Their newest satellite has space for 50 linear 4K channels.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

That's good - it could get things kickstarted for the big cable companies to follow suit. Then the incentive for a lot of people to get a Bolt could take a big jump.

I don't have a Plus/Pro so am not answering the poll. I have a Base and OTA but will consider a 6 tuner Bolt at no more than $1100 all in if it has an OTA option at setup. It's silly for TiVo to continue with the budget model having that one significant feature that the luxury model doesn't have.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Margret tweeted they can update the Bolt's HDMI to 2.0a, so we can assume the "Pro" will do it too.

I don't really care what the box looks like, but in general I don't have a compelling need to replace the Roamio. It works great. So it's going to come down to the new tricks it can do. If it's just a Bolt with 6 tuners and 4 transcode streams, that won't be exciting enough to drop $1200 All-In, or whatever it'll be.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I suspect it will be very similar to the Roamio Pro just with 4K support. There is really nothing else they could do on the hardware side. Unless they also integrated OTA tuners and allowed you to use both simultaneously. That's actually something that would get me to buy one.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. I wish TiVo would hurry up and implement UHD from Amazon. Since Amazon has HDR content. And Netflix is supposed to be offering HDR soon. At least then we would know if the Bolt will pass this info.


Guys, please explain what 4K HDR is ...


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

moyekj said:


> 4K, I suppose (though that's irrelevant to me).


Did Tivo every get any of the 4k bits working? Plex, Amazon and Vudo do not. There is no 4k broadcast or CATV content. Oh, I think they got Netflix 4k working. That is about 8 titles.....


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

epstewart said:


> Guys, please explain what 4K HDR is ...


A complete answer could be pages long but I will try to keep it short. UHD has 3 main benefits over HD, they are increased resolution (4 or 8K), more visible colors, and high dynamic range or HDR.

The conclusion by reviewers so far is that for typical home setup (TV size & viewing distance) the increased resolution from 1080p to 4K isn't a big deal, the increase visible colors may have some benefits, but HDR has the potential to actually provide a significantly improved viewing experiences.

HDR Specs/standards are still in some flux and many/most 4K TVs made before this year (2016) really can not deliver HDR and/or the complete increase number of colors. Even some of the 2016 4K TVs can not.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jcthorne said:


> Did Tivo every get any of the 4k bits working? Plex, Amazon and Vudo do not. There is no 4k broadcast or CATV content. Oh, I think they got Netflix 4k working. That is about 8 titles.....


I believe the YouTube app also supports 4K.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I believe the YouTube app also supports 4K.


Yes it does.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

This has to be one of the worst polls ever. You're assuming color and case shape is a consideration.
Price and hard drive size would be my criteria. I don't see a poll option to indicate color would have no impact on any decision. You're suggesting a curved unit would use a2.5" hard drive. If that's the case I would prefer a the non curved case. Both use then same hard drive and it would be a non issue.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I seriously doubt the Pro unit will have a small curved case like the current Bolt. They might do something weird with the color or the front pannel to make it stand out at retail, but I suspect it will have a more traditional size/shape.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

lew said:


> This has to be one of the worst polls ever. You're assuming *color and case shape* is a consideration.


Both are keeping me from buying the Bolt. My Roamio basic serves my needs but I would pay for a black, rectangular/stackable Bolt. Maybe someone on Etsy can come out with a rectangular burka for the Bolt


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

This topic reminds me of smartphones. Some people actually care what color a smartphone is offered in, or will look at a new rectangular brick of technology that looks pretty much like every other rectangular brick of technology and declare it "ugly."


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lew said:


> This has to be one of the worst polls ever. You're assuming color and case shape is a consideration.
> Price and hard drive size would be my criteria. I don't see a poll option to indicate color would have no impact on any decision. You're suggesting a curved unit would use a2.5" hard drive. If that's the case I would prefer a the non curved case. Both use then same hard drive and it would be a non issue.


OK, make up a better poll if you think that so easy when we know nothing about the Bolt 6 at this time.
For me I would not upgrade if after selling my Roamio on E-Bay and purchasing a new Bolt 6 tuner with All-in, and (if needed) upgrading to a 2Tb drive, the cost to me would more that $400, I could live with white but not any weird shape case.


----------



## PaulNEPats (Aug 11, 2007)

No chance in hell. 

Sent from my Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Already have a 6 tuner Roamio with lifetime, so no reason to upgrade to a Bolt. Maybe if there was an 8 tuner DVR that supported ALL the Roku app channels too then I'd consider it if the cost to upgrade was only $150.

As it stands now, absolutely no reason to go Bolt.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Already have a 6 tuner Roamio with lifetime, so no reason to upgrade to a Bolt. Maybe if there was an 8 tuner DVR that supported ALL the Roku app channels too then I'd consider it if the cost to upgrade was only $150.
> 
> As it stands now, absolutely no reason to go Bolt.


Those are some pretty unlikely conditions there.


----------

